# Ban the bullets



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The attack on the 2A continues from every angle. None of us should be surprised by this, but we should be angry.



> Yet bullets are not subject to the same federal controls as firearms. They should be.





> There are far fewer producers of ammunition than there are producers of firearms. This makes the ammunition industry easier to regulate.





> The Gun Control Act of 1968 required all retailers to log ammunition sales and prohibited all mail-order purchases. (The restrictions were lifted two decades later by President Reagan's Firearms Owners Protection Act.)
> 
> Not only would it be possible to implement similar regulations today,* but it also would be easier to carry them out*.


Want to stop gun violence now? Regulate bullets


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This pops up at least once a year from the gun banners. Obama tried to regulate the green tip 855 round out of existence, but gave up on it when the immense feedback that the ATF got let them know that it was a bad idea. It would be almost impossible to ban ammo given that they (ammo) are necessary to exercise your 2nd amendment right. Some places like Washington state have tried to tax/price ammo out of reach, so this is the more likely route.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Handload, handload, handload.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So we need to form the _National Bullet Association_?

Oh, wait....... the initials might be a problem.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So we need to form the _National Bullet Association_?
> 
> Oh, wait....... the initials might be a problem.


_Not necessarily...._ :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> _Not necessarily...._ :vs_lol:


Yeah.......... maybe......................

But some of those players use _full semi-auto_ basketballs with _high-capacity clips_ and _gat cranks_. They are super-easy to carry concealed and can kill you easily from 3-point range.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I seriously cannot believe this hasn't happened yet and, sadly, I fully expect it's only a matter of time.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yeah.......... maybe......................
> 
> But some of those players use _full semi-auto_ basketballs with _high-capacity clips_ and _gat cranks_. They are super-easy to carry concealed and can kill you easily from 3-point range.


Bravo! LOL


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stack it high, stack it deep, stack it wide. In short prep for just in case.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought some reloaders right after Sandy Hook. They're still in the boxes as I have no place to set them up yet but, I got 'em. Kudos to Midway-USA for NOT price gouging when most everyone else was raping their customers.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> This pops up at least once a year from the gun banners. Obama tried to regulate the green tip 855 round out of existence, but gave up on it when the immense feedback that the ATF got let them know that it was a bad idea. It would be almost impossible to ban ammo given that they (ammo) are necessary to exercise your 2nd amendment right. Some places like Washington state have tried to tax/price ammo out of reach, so this is the more likely route.


Outright ban, no. But i can see them trying to "regulate" ammo. Not sure how they'd do it but I wouldn't put it pass them to try.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Back when we had the Sandy Hook scare, I had a devil of a time finding reloading components, especially small rifle primers.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Outright ban, no. But i can see them trying to "regulate" ammo. Not sure how they'd do it but I wouldn't put it pass them to try.


One way would be to require ID (from everyone) to buy ammo; that is recorded into another database of who buys and for what type of weapon. This would also discourage 'buying for a friend', etc. You can run, you can't hide.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

There is a tax on ammunition. Been around for a long time. Just wait till some sneaky Friday night bill goes through with a 1000% tax hike on it.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

From what I understand Illinois is already trying to do this...20% additional exise tax on firearms and a 50% tax on ammo...🤤

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Reloading is fine, until the grabbers figure out they can go after gunpowder, too. And brass. And bullets. And primers.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> I seriously cannot believe this hasn't happened yet and, sadly, I fully expect it's only a matter of time.


Yes.. completely agree. I think the easiest way for the liberal progressive left to score a win with gun control would be through the ammunication. It was done before so there is a precedent. I doubt Trump would sign it but I could see a dem president pander to his party and sign a bill similar to act of 1968


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Reloading is fine, until the grabbers figure out they can go after gunpowder, too. And brass. And bullets. And primers.


Yup.. right about that, therefore, slowly and quietly stock up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Tip O' The Day;

Buy a box or two of ammo every week, once a quarter or so make a bulk purchase. Watch it add up. This is somewhat the same philosophy as Cost Averaging your investments into a mutual fund within an IRA or 401 (k).


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

If stored properly... does gunpowder ever go bad?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't you figured this out years ago when Obammy got elected. You know the first panic. 

Guess history does keep repeating.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

How come gun grabbers and snowflakes are able to make time and occupy Washington with their stupid protest. Why can't we (Conservatives) make time to occupy Washington and demand our legislators follow the law of the land. Don't rally for 2A, cause that's like coming out and saying you are a Christian. You know how Christianity is being demonized, just like the NRA is being called baby killers or terrorist. What we need to do is to demand that our rights be restored. Fully restore our constitutional rights.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> One way would be to require ID (from everyone) to buy ammo; that is recorded into another database of who buys and for what type of weapon. This would also discourage 'buying for a friend', etc. You can run, you can't hide.


Liberals want me to show ID to buy something that is perfectly legal but say it is unfair for people to have to show ID to vote. Think about that...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> If stored properly... does gunpowder ever go bad?


Nope. Wasn't too long ago you could still buy surplus ammo from the '50's and it's still good. 
As you mentioned, proper storage; preferably cool & dry. Dry being the optimal word.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So we need to form the _National Bullet Association_?
> 
> Oh, wait....... the initials might be a problem.


Well, they do "shoot" the ball.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Stack it high, stack it deep, stack it wide. In short prep for just in case.


Yes, yes, and YES.
I thought that this was coming years ago... that one day I would be buying ammo, and a clerk would slide a federal form over for me to fill out.
I figured "get it while the gettin's GOOD".
Have habitually purchased ammo each time I entered a store which sold it... even if I just went there for laundry soap. It has really stacked wide and deep over the years.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I buy once a payday and every quarter or so I buy bulk. They are going to keep nibbling. They have to have the guns.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@MountainGirl. Store your ammo in steel ammo boxes in a cool, dry area. A dry basement works good. Buy some reusable disecant packs and place one in each container to absorb any moisture present. Keep it as cool as possible. The ammo should be fine for many years. I recondition my disecant packs once or twice a year. In winter I just put them on top of the coal stove overnight. In summer I put em in the crock pot overnight to dry them out.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

MountainGirl said:


> One way would be to require ID (from everyone) to buy ammo; that is recorded into another database of who buys and for what type of weapon. This would also discourage 'buying for a friend', etc. You can run, you can't hide.


They have ammo registration for _any_ caliber that can used in a pistol. Yes even 22 rim fire, back in NJ, and maybe for all ammo. Haven't made a purchase there in years.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

6811 said:


> How come gun grabbers and snowflakes are able to make time and occupy Washington with their stupid protest. Why can't we (Conservatives) make time to occupy Washington and demand our legislators follow the law of the land. Don't rally for 2A, cause that's like coming out and saying you are a Christian. You know how Christianity is being demonized, just like the NRA is being called baby killers or terrorist. What we need to do is to demand that our rights be restored. Fully restore our constitutional rights.


I think it was called the Tea Party


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I bought some reloaders right after Sandy Hook. They're still in the boxes as I have no place to set them up yet but, I got 'em. Kudos to Midway-USA for NOT price gouging when most everyone else was raping their customers.


I have nothing but good to say about Midway. They have never tried to gouge customers or get on the anti gun bandwagon like Academy, Dick's, Cheaper Than Dirt and others.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> If stored properly... does gunpowder ever go bad?


I shot some Garand ammo that was made in 1942


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

6811 said:


> How come gun grabbers and snowflakes are able to make time and occupy Washington with their stupid protest. Why can't we (Conservatives) make time to occupy Washington and demand our legislators follow the law of the land. Don't rally for 2A, cause that's like coming out and saying you are a Christian. You know how Christianity is being demonized, just like the NRA is being called baby killers or terrorist. What we need to do is to demand that our rights be restored. Fully restore our constitutional rights.


I realize that my post here is off topic, but I agree with you. The real problem is, so many of our Rights have been taken away via judicial activism that a political solution is virtually unrealistic. Don't get me wrong, however. You are obligated (legally and morally) to exhaust all of your nonviolent legal and political avenues of redress. So, yes, if we are not making our voices heard in Washington Wonderland, District of Corruption, we are not doing what we're supposed to do.

Many years before they called it prepping, we called ourselves survivalists. I've waited many years for a group of American people to react the way patriots did during the Boston Tea Party. We keep building up our supplies, but the SHTF scenario has already come and is paralyzing what remains of the posterity of our founding fathers. You don't need to answer this publicly, but you have to really ask yourselves, what has to happen to make me take my weapon and stand with my neighbor at the risk of my own life, and say this is where tyranny stops.

Back in the 1980s I bought several thousand rounds of bullet heads, ss109 and .30 cal AP. It is beginning to look like they were more of an investment than my share of the fight that we should have been in when they passed the Lautenberg Amendment, attacked religious Liberty, banned the importation of semi-auto weapons, told us that civilians could no longer buy fully auto weapons, removed the Ten Commandments, waged wars on nativity scenes, etc., etc.

Without the brass cases and so on, that stuff don't take up much room. But it is a reminder that we need to not only prep, but figure out that faith without works is dead.


----------

